# Christchurch Advice



## Higgy1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm a painter and decorator and have been in contact with skills in demand in New Zealand. Looking at coming over to Christchurch to work and need some advice. Is there really a lot of work for a painter and what kind of wage can I expect?


----------



## angela louise (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, yes there is lots of work for you. look on trade me. You will prob get on average $25ph


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Depending what skills you have there is work. Brush hands get $20ph good tradesman $25 and a foreman like me $28-30ph a van and a cell. Where are you from and who have you worked with if you wish to pm me I can assist you.


----------



## Higgy1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mark D said:


> Depending what skills you have there is work. Brush hands get $20ph good tradesman $25 and a foreman like me $28-30ph a van and a cell. Where are you from and who have you worked with if you wish to pm me I can assist you.


Hey Mark,

I've tried to PM you but for some reason I can't. I have 9 years experience 5 of which have been fully time served. I worked for Rolland Decorators in Edinburgh who put me through my apprenticeship. I have all my certificates from my apprenticeship available to send. Also worked for Dobie &sons in Edinburgh


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Higgy1987 said:


> Hey Mark, I've tried to PM you but for some reason I can't. I have 9 years experience 5 of which have been fully time served. I worked for Rolland Decorators in Edinburgh who put me through my apprenticeship. I have all my certificates from my apprenticeship available to send. Also worked for Dobie &sons in Edinburgh


You won't be able to send a PM until you have posted 5 times in the forum.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Google AWF trades and email Kurt reed. Give my name mark docherty he can put you right. Loads of work down here. I worked in Edinburgh can't stand the place lol. Hope your not a jam tart but your still welcome down here.


----------



## Higgy1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mark D said:


> Google AWF trades and email Kurt reed. Give my name mark docherty he can put you right. Loads of work down here. I worked in Edinburgh can't stand the place lol. Hope your not a jam tart but your still welcome down here.


Thanks mate much appreciated  certainly not a Jam Tart lol


----------



## Higgy1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mark D said:


> Google AWF trades and email Kurt reed. Give my name mark docherty he can put you right. Loads of work down here. I worked in Edinburgh can't stand the place lol. Hope your not a jam tart but your still welcome down here.


I've emailed him mate so hopefully hear back soon


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok he seems to be out of office just now so he may take a while to get back to you.


----------

